# low t3 and cytomel



## zenkate (Apr 28, 2018)

Hello!

I have been on synthroid for about 7 years and am currently up to 150mcg. Still symptomatic. Free t3 had been slowly dropping over the last year or two and is now 'low.'

ft3 2.0 (2.3-4.2)

tsh .56

total t4 11.0 (4.5-12)

Sure seems like i am not converting t4-t3. Finally the nurse has agreed to add cytomel 5 mcg. She did NOT lower the synthroid.....

Oh and my temperature ant the appointment was 96.6 F

So I'm wondering if I should look toward gradually switching from synthroid to cytomel. Is there a reason for people to take both? Thanks in advance!


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Some of us, like you and me, are bad converters and need extra T3 to help us keep our FT3 in line. I definitely think 5mcg of Cytomel is not going to cut it; did she say anything about raising that? Also, most people drop their T4 meds when adding in t3 and yours is already in the top end of the range, so I would definitely push back on her with that.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> ft3 2.0 (2.3-4.2)
> 
> tsh .56
> 
> total t4 11.0 (4.5-12)


For me I have noticed Total 4 and FT-4 do not track at all so I would suggest you get a FT-4 test prior to lowering any T4 meds.

It is going to be necessary to lower T4 meds if you are at 3/4 range or above as once you begin T3 hormone your FT-4 will automatically raise. Since your doc won;t do it , yo could split a pill and only take 1/2 one day of the week or possibly skip a whole pill depending on your FT-4 results.


----------



## zenkate (Apr 28, 2018)

Thanks so much for both responses. I tolerated the 5mcg of cytomel just fine so have added a second pill in split dose for 10 mcg total and lowered synthroid from 150mcg to 118. I have a lab order which i now notice will include FREE t4 this time so that's great.


----------

